
3,000+ patients at New Jersey surgery center possibly exposed to HIV, hepatitis - sahin-boydas
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/more-3-000-patients-new-jersey-surgery-center-possibly-exposed-n951791?cid
======
sahin-boydas
I lost few of my close family members in top 5 hospitals random stuff
(infections, mis treatment etc etc). (million+ bills) I hope some day startups
distrupt hospitals & medical system

------
masonic

      The patients at risk were treated at the surgery center between Jan. 1 and Sept. 7, 2018.
    

"January 1" sounds suspiciously arbitrary.

